# 1938 Elgin Bluebird Deluxe



## tesch (May 31, 2016)

Looking for a deluxe 1938 Elgin Bluebird. Projects ok depending on work needed. Message me or email me at schwinncruisers@gmail.com. Thx much Andy


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/38-bluebird.89748/#post-575987


----------



## Nickinator (May 31, 2016)

only 4 out there of the deluxe versions. 1 is only a frame

Nick.


----------



## Robertriley (May 31, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> only 4 out there of the deluxe versions. 1 is only a frame
> 
> Nick.



How do you know it's a deluxe frame?  Just curious


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2016)




----------



## redline1968 (May 31, 2016)

What's up with the rear fender on that photo?


----------



## Nickinator (May 31, 2016)

It has two very close together horizontal holes which held on the headlight bracket on the inside of the tank only deluxe bikes had working internal headlights.

Nick.



Robertriley said:


> How do you know it's a deluxe frame?  Just curious


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> What's up with the rear fender on that photo?




Someone replaced the rear brace with the wrong size.


----------



## tesch (May 31, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 323011



Looking for one more like this with the leaf spring seat and rack like the earlier ones/


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 323011




If you decide to part it I call dibs on the 2 speed! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> If you decide to part it I call dibs on the 2 speed! V/r Shawn




This bike will never be parted out. I might have an extra MM two speed.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2016)

You do know I was joking-right? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> You do know I was joking-right? V/r Shawn




Sometimes it's hard to tell.....


----------



## redline1968 (May 31, 2016)

Like how it's displayed very classy with the carpet. If only I had the room to do that...


----------



## tesch (Jan 7, 2017)

Still looking. Thx! Andy


----------



## tesch (Apr 25, 2017)

Still looking. Thx. Andy


----------

